# Barbacoa??



## teamfirstcast

Anyone make barbacoa? Is there an easy way for a ****** to make this taste somewhat authentic??


----------



## 32redman

Buy you some cheek meat. Throw it in a crockpot. salt, pepper, and garlic. Start the crockpot at 10 p.m. In the morning warm up some corn tortillas, cut some onion and cilantro with some lime wedges. serve


----------



## tomcat102

What temp for the crock low med or high?


----------



## El Cazador

You can also use a beef roast. Just salt and pepper a roast and put it into the crock pot on low for eight hours or high for four. When it's done just shred it and serve in tortillas just as you would barbacoa.

When using a roast you get a better yield as opposed to using cheek meat because there is not as much fat.


----------



## KIKO

Barbacoa is differs a little depending on the region of Mexico you are in. Notheastern Mexico, (Nuevo Leon & Tamaulipas) and in S. Texas cow head is what most people use. For a Do-it-youseelf at home cheek & cow toung would be the way to go. If you can find an agave leaf and lay it on bottom and sides of the crock pot (make a basket with the leaf). By doing this you will rise the meat and the fat will drain to the botton of the pot + get the most authentic flavor. If you can't find agave, use banana leafs (typically used in southren Mexico).


----------



## dunedawg

Most barbacoa I've ever had was goat.


----------



## El Cazador

Back in the 80's we were able to buy a whole beef head for $6.00 (you'd get the cheek meat, the tongue and the brains). Now days just the tongue will cost more than that. Anyway, we use to cook it in the ground.


----------



## sotexhookset

dunedawg said:


> Most barbacoa I've ever had was goat.


Cabrito hombre. Just as tasty.


----------



## CopanoCruisin

A few weeks back, Made the annual "shack attack" at an old cowboy camp in Refugio county. Ol Quatro Cinco buried two heads one afternoon, the real thing! Man was it good. A whole weekend of BSing, drinking and damned good eating


----------



## acoastalbender

sotexhookset said:


> Cabrito hombre. Just as tasty.


commo tu frijole cabrito...?

.

.


----------



## Tate

I did some cheek meat today in the crockpot and made some tacos. Turned out extremely good. Winner winner beef cheek dinner. I'm sure it will soon jump to $4.99 a pound much like oxtails because everyone will figure it out.


----------

